# Halloween pics!



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2013)

Anybody got any good pics to share. I seem to remember Karring promising some quite killer kid costumes -well that was a year ago.............
......anyway, show 'em if you got 'em.
If ya'll remember from last year, I am always the lobster. My son was Optimus Prime(an awful store-bought costume with stupid mask he wouldn't wear) and my daughter was a Zebra. They got so much candy!!!
My wife and I stayed up late last night cherry-picking all of our faves.
Don't tell my kids!





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
It was especially warm this year. It got hot in that costume, I felt and smelt(sic) like steamed lobstah!


----------



## Sam Cro (Nov 1, 2013)

Ours was postponed till this Sat. due to very bad storms .

Sam


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 1, 2013)

<smile> Thanks for sharing Justin.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 1, 2013)

We took Pooh Bear out on Sunday


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Magnus (Nov 1, 2013)

Great custume Justin  




[video=youtube;wDRV0zQVoYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDRV0zQVoYY[/video]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Jordanp (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol nice I'm jealous it's especially cold this time of year here


----------



## tripleq (Nov 1, 2013)

Dog lobster!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Frater_Decus (Nov 4, 2013)

I was Hunter S Thompson, and my GF was the Log Lady from Twin Peaks (this pic is sans her glasses and the log). To the left of us is Colonel Sanders.


----------



## dharperino (Nov 4, 2013)

My stage manager on Halloween. Scary indeed!!


----------



## dharperino (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmmmm. No pic. I'll just post the flickr link if that is ok:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10612221346/


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## bkultra (Nov 6, 2013)




----------

